# Turner M3s Chasing Multiple Titles at Mid-Ohio Race this Weekend



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Turner Motorsport heads to the Mid Ohio Sports Car Course, in Lexington, Ohio, looking to make a significant addition to the team's trophy case at this weekend's Emco Gears Classic. With four BMW M3s entered in the final event of both the 2011 Rolex Sports Car and Continental Tire Challenge Series the team will be racing Paul Dalla Lana for the Driver's championship in both the Rolex GT and Continental GS classes, as well as the Team and Manufacturer Championships in the GS class.

"By every measure 2011 has been a stellar year for Turner Motorsport," said team owner Will Turner. "We have won races in both the Rolex GT and Continental GS classes and have a very good opportunity to win Paul the GS driver's title, Turner the GS Team championship, and BMW the GS Manufacturer's crown. Paul still has a mathematical chance at the GT Driver championship adding even more importance to the weekend. There is nothing more exciting than the Grand-Am. Twenty-two races total this season and it all comes down to the last two."

*Rolex Sports Car Series -*
Video Turner Motorsport stands fourth in GT team points, Dalla Lana will share the No. 94 BMW M3 with Billy Johnson for a third race this season. The pair finished fourth at the most recent race and with another strong finish could move the team even higher in the standings. Sharing two wins with co-driver Bill Auberlen early in the season, Dalla Lana has also partnered with Boris Said and Raphael Matos this year.

Team owner Will Turner, 2006 Grand Am champion and the leading Continental Sports Car Challenge pole winner at Mid-Ohio, gets in to the Rolex car for the first time and will join Mike Marsal in the No. 93 GT car. Michael Marsal makes his third GT start with Turner Motorsport this weekend in the No. 93 M3.

*Continental Sports Car Series -*
Ironically, it is Dalla Lana's GT co-driver Billy Johnson that is chasing him for the GS Driver championship and Turner Motorsport for the Team title. Dalla Lana has a 16 point advantage, but after a season-long battle it all comes down to the final two-and-one-half-hour race.

Michael Marsal will drive the No. 97 M3 with Sam Schultz at Mid-Ohio, the second consecutive race for the pair. They finished top 10 at New Jersey Motorsports Park in July.

*Follow us. Follow the Action!*
Turner Motorsport's Facebook page will be updated from the track with information throughout the weekend. Practice and qualifying will be held on Friday, Sept. 18. The Continental Tire Challenge race will take the green flag at 11:00 a.m. on Saturday with the Emco Gears Classic starting at 3:00 p.m.

*Television Schedule*
The Emco Gears Classic will be broadcast LIVE on SPEED TV this Saturday at 11:00am eastern time. The Continental race will be broadcast tape delayed on SPEED TV on Sept. 25 at 12:00 p.m. ET. Set those DVRs now!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoMzZCLaRqw


----------

